# IDA Darwin Hosiptal



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Visited this with Rubex one afternoon in September, was a great mooch with many buildings. Some were trashed, burnt and clean.

This is earmarked to be redeveloped in early 2018. The current site consists of buildings constructed in the early 1960s, which have now been deemed not fit for purpose. 

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/YTBbMP


https://flic.kr/p/XNVBW1


https://flic.kr/p/YQXM9d


https://flic.kr/p/YQXLjh


https://flic.kr/p/BMAD1d


https://flic.kr/p/YTAjiH


https://flic.kr/p/YPqX21


https://flic.kr/p/YQXxYW


https://flic.kr/p/XNVpCd


https://flic.kr/p/XSsEer


https://flic.kr/p/YQYBNY


https://flic.kr/p/YTBxea


https://flic.kr/p/BMBSE5


https://flic.kr/p/YTBpMM


https://flic.kr/p/YuX7wS


https://flic.kr/p/XSqNoB


https://flic.kr/p/YQX2Nf


https://flic.kr/p/YuVaN5


https://flic.kr/p/XNUei7


https://flic.kr/p/XSqBLV


https://flic.kr/p/YQWN3u


https://flic.kr/p/XNU4Zs


https://flic.kr/p/XNU26b


https://flic.kr/p/YPq4aW


https://flic.kr/p/YQWDsy


https://flic.kr/p/YTzrx4


https://flic.kr/p/YTzpi4


https://flic.kr/p/YPpZ8s


https://flic.kr/p/XSqfZz

*thanks for looking *


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 18, 2017)

A nice report. Some parts of the building are okay but other parts have been subjected to the damp. I would like to order lunch as the Admiral's Pie is my favourite and nope, I haven't paid my coffee money this week. I hope someone rescues the vintage radio as it looks a working copy and the chairs look in good condition.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A nice report. Some parts of the building are okay but other parts have been subjected to the damp. I would like to order lunch as the Admiral's Pie is my favourite and nope, I haven't paid my coffee money this week. I hope someone rescues the vintage radio as it looks a working copy and the chairs look in good condition.



Cheers Hugh, can't stand Admirals pie myself so you can have my one too. Not sure what will happen to the stuff inside, probably just end up in a skip. Sad really when most things can be given to a good home.


----------



## Lavino (Dec 18, 2017)

Minter m8ty


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lavino said:


> Minter m8ty



cheers Lavino, not sure of the condition now tho


----------



## Rubex (Dec 18, 2017)

I really hope someone rescues that old radio. Great shots jsp


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Rubex said:


> I really hope someone rescues that old radio. Great shots jsp



thanks Rubex, i hope they do too as i know you are passionate about these.


----------



## Gosoftly (Dec 20, 2017)

And therein lies the problem. So much waste in the nhs in old buildings and contents that could perfectly well be used. I was in a derelict hospital recently where there were two CAT scanner and an MRI just sitting there waiting from the metal thieves to visit. In other abandoned nhs sites, it seems that there is even more kit lying around. My local physi dept. Has just been completely refurbished at a cost of God knows what, but the staff say it’s being given...GIVEN to a private company to provide physio as from next year. Anyway..NICELY DONE, sir, and I agree about that lovely radio.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Very tasty jsp! So much to see in there, it wud take me a week! I think I've seen an update on here that its all empty now and awaiting demo, another one I've missed then, but I will take great comfort in knowing that you and Rubex have done a lovely job covering it (wtf who am I trying to kid hahaha) 

Luvly jubbly geezer


----------



## ch9sab (Jan 5, 2018)

So is this one all done? Just found out about it and it’s 20 mins from my house! Will pop down for a look anyway


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 6, 2018)

Gosoftly;349746 So much waste in the nhs in old buildings and contents that could perfectly well be used. I was in a derelict hospital recently where there were two CAT scanner and an MRI just sitting there waiting from the metal thieves to visit. My local physi dept. Has just been completely refurbished at a cost of God knows what said:


> I sincerely hope that this forum is not going to become just another depository of duff and rubbish information. Dealing with the 'Physio' first - Never take staff comments as gospel; check out the details yourself as Staff always have their own axes to grind! If this situation is the same as one in my location; what is actually happening is that due to a huge waiting list and shortages of NHS Physio's, private companies are being offered the free use of this site to treat private patients after they treat all the NHS patients and thus remove the NHS waiting list. From the point of view of the patient, who is crippled by pain, I can see nothing wrong in this arrangement as the patient must come first - no matter what. As for the CAT and MRI kit, it was most likely 'life expired' or very nearly so and not worth relocating. Work experience showed me that moving/relocating large pieces of static testing/production equipment, that had been used for many years, always caused faults and problems to rear their heads. Only in very special cases was relocation considered over the scrapping option.


----------



## Ferox (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice mate. That reminder poster made me smile  
Well shot.


----------



## yvettelancaster (Jan 25, 2018)

Lovely scout about thank for the pics.


----------

